# What does it cost???



## fun1uk (Mar 16, 2005)

I was wondering what a total cost of IUI will cost us?Including any extras?

Many Thanks xx


----------



## fun1uk (Mar 16, 2005)

Surely one of you whos having iui knows?

Many Thanks xxx


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi depends where your having it?

Nurture the costs is £650 plus any tests and the drugs on top

Care in Nottingham is £670 plus any tests and drugs on top

If you take a look on there websites all the information is on there

Twinkle


----------

